# How to fit mini heki rooflight seal?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Can anyone help? We've been struggling for days trying to fit the mini heki rooflight seal we bought from leisure spares, in the hope of stopping the blind from rattling all night, and keeping us awake. If we leave the blind open, the light wakes us at 4 A.M.

The rooflight seal is basically a long piece of foam rubber. It won't stay in, and is impossible to fit round corners, even after cutting a notch in it. There were no instructions with it, nor are there any on the Leisure Spares site, the Dometic site, or anywhere else I can find on the web. 

BTW, couldn't something be done about the search facility on THIS site? Type in "rooflight" (or any other key word), and all you get is a mixed bag of allsorts!

Moan over, if anyone has fitted one of these seals, advice would be appreciated. Are you supposed to glue them in? If so, what glue? How do you get it to fit round corners?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't help directly with your mini heki roof light but I am just about to reseal a large heki with a non setting mastic. I bought one in a tube to pump into the gap round the edge. You can buy non setting mastick on a roll or by the meter in different widths. It's like a strip of blue tac and you push it onto the roof light then when you clamp the roof light in place the mastic is compressed.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

I can't help you with the fitting of the foam rubber gasket but I am also about to renew the gaskets in both of the mini heck plus rooflights on our motorhome. I'm going to order the gasket from leisureshop and they are a shown in the picture (Heki rooflight.doc) and are rubber. There is also a fitting/replacement guide from Dometic which hopefully I have also attached for you info. Good luck with your problem, I'll post back here once I have received mine and fitted them!! :?   

Regards

Chris


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought a stick on rubber draft excluder roll for my Hekis and it worked just fine.

I dont know the cost of the propper item but I think I did mine for about £6


----------

